# convertir 24V 2A de alterna a continua



## Bakke (Abr 10, 2006)

Hola a todos, necesito convertir un transformador AC/AC, segun sus especificaciones es para 2A y 24V, pero lo que necesito es que esos 24v los suministre como corriente continua para un volante de videojuegos...

Que necesito para lograrlo? el volante venia antes con un transformador de 24V 0.75A, pero lo quemaron, necesito reemplazarlo de alguna forma

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 10, 2006)

Bakke dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, necesito convertir un transformador AC/AC, segun sus especificaciones es para 2A y 24V, pero lo que necesito es que esos 24v los suministre como corriente continua para un volante de videojuegos...
> 
> Que necesito para lograrlo? el volante venia antes con un transformador de 24V 0.75A, pero lo quemaron, necesito reemplazarlo de alguna forma
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano



Un puente de diodos y un capacitor de 2200microfaradios, pero a cuántos voltios trabaja el volante no creo que a 24.

Saludos


----------



## Bakke (Abr 10, 2006)

Si, el transformador del volante es justamente 24V 0.75A

el transformador hace que funcione el Force Feedback

es un LOGITECH DRIVING FORCE PRO, y este feedback es bastante fuerte.

Gracias por la respuesta.

Buscare donde puedo hacer dicho circuito.

Entonces necesito comprar un condensador de 2200 uF?
y necesito algun tipo de diodo en especial? Para ir a comprarlo en estos dias

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 10, 2006)

Bakke dijo:
			
		

> Si, el transformador del volante es justamente 24V 0.75A
> 
> el transformador hace que funcione el Force Feedback
> 
> ...




Si un puente de diodos. pero ocupa regularlo a 24v, eso no podrá hacero más que con un zener.

Saludos


----------



## Bakke (Abr 10, 2006)

Interesante, entonces tengo solucion 

a proposito, si uso un puente de diodos adecuado mas el condensador de 2200 uF

¿Me daria el vontaje de 24V, o habra una perdida de tension al rectificar?

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

Bakke dijo:
			
		

> Interesante, entonces tengo solucion
> 
> a proposito, si uso un puente de diodos adecuado mas el condensador de 2200 uF
> 
> ...



Habrá una pérdida de 1.4v pero eso no me preocupa, sino que 24 no es el voltaje Pico.

Por eso hay que ponerle un regulador para que no haya más de 24v.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 11, 2006)

Ya que la salida es de 0,75A y el condensador es de 2200 µF podes poner un integrado 7824 (1A max) y otro condensador de 1 µF.
De esa forma te aseguras que tengas 24v a la salida sin los picos de 30v.
Al 7824 será necesario montarlo sobre un generoso disipador, si conseguis 7824 de marca Fairchild tenes tus 2A que entrega de pico.
El puente de diodos tiene que ser mínimo de 4A.
Si el transformador es muy chino, puede ser que termines con menos de 24v.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Ya que la salida es de 0,75A y el condensador es de 2200 µF podes poner un integrado 7824 (1A max) y otro condensador de 1 µF.
> De esa forma te aseguras que tengas 24v a la salida sin los picos de 30v.
> Al 7824 será necesario montarlo sobre un generoso disipador, si conseguis 7824 de marca Fairchild tenes tus 2A que entrega de pico.
> El puente de diodos tiene que ser mínimo de 4A.
> Si el transformador es muy chino, puede ser que termines con menos de 24v.



Pero quiere 3A algún regulador si los maneja???

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 11, 2006)

El título dice 2A, es la primera vez que leo 3A, y el bicho dice consume solo 0,75A osea que estamos bien con el regulador 7824 al mango.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> El título dice 2A, es la primera vez que leo 3A, y el bicho dice consume solo 0,75A osea que estamos bien con el regulador 7824 al mango.



jaja, es cierto  creí haber leido 3A, algún fabricante hará reguladores para amperajes altos???

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 11, 2006)

Es que no hace falta: Si necesitas manejar mayor corriente lo haces a travez de un transitor de potencia en paralelo con un divisor de corriente.


----------

